# Dyeing and Spinning - spun yarn



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Evening all

Here's a braid I dyed a while back and spun up 
Falkland Corriedale but unsure how many yards. Sport weight 376 yards. Enough for a cowl but I'm thinking I'll pair it with a solid and possibly knit a shawl or infinite cowl. Linen stitch would look good. Nice masculine colours so may knit a Stephen West shawlette instead. Decisions decisions


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

OHHHH I like that very pretty colors. Your shawl will be amazing as usual. I would add just a bit of a solid to it but not much.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, beautiful colors.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Beautiful yarn. Love the colors.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Gorgeous


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Very pretty.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Beautiful yarn and color!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

Love the colors! I'm sure whatever you make will be beautiful.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Such a wonderful yarn, it's BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## rhpoway (Feb 15, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

That is beautiful.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

oh nice, you are such a dyer! Spinner! and so on and so forth.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful :sm01: What ever you make with ot will be lovely.


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

Beautiful


----------

